# Fall Striper Charter



## HighCap56

*Fall Striper Charter - OCTOBER 30th - Willoughby Marina*

I am going to put together an inexpensive Striper charter for P&S for October on the SallyT.

It would be a full day (actually 8-5) and cost would be $40 a person with bait included.

Let me know if you are interested and we can go forward with the day.

We need 25 minimum to make it happen.

I will take dramamine this time so I don't spend the trip on my back or in the chummer.

Talk to me......

Bob


----------



## catman

I'm in as long as it's on a Saturday. Any recommendations on a motel near by? Probably come down from Baltimore on Friday evening and leave Sunday morning.

Catman.


----------



## HighCap56

I am definately pushing for a Sat or Sunday date and don't think it will be a problem since the tourons will be gone.


-----------------
Bob


----------



## BubbaBlue

Where's it out of? Va Beach?

25 folks mininum... headboat?


thx...

.


----------



## Dixie719

Bob,

I'm in!  

Just let me know when you get a date set with Captn. Pete and I will drop off a check!

Heck, I may even convince the wife to come too if DB77 can get his wife back on the boat!


Dixie


----------



## Big EL

I'm in!!  

Never fished for them out of a boat before...awta be fun.

Will we troll??
Will we site cast??
Or chunk??

Sorry bout that last one Bob  

><))))*>


----------



## HighCap56

BubbaBlue said:


> Where's it out of? Va Beach?
> 
> 25 folks mininum... headboat?
> 
> 
> thx...
> 
> .


Boat is docked at Willoughby Marina in Norfolk.

Yes, it is a large headboat, but it will be our group only.

See http://www.sallytfishing.com for a look.

-----------
Bob


----------



## HighCap56

Big EL said:


> Will we troll??
> Will we site cast??
> Or chunk??
> 
> ><))))*>


Won't troll... too many lines. Likely cast and soak some cut bait.

Chunk? Hopefully if we do it will be someone else besides me this time!  

Bob


----------



## Kenmefish

I'm in. Let me know when to send the money.


----------



## rattler

lets go...pete runs a nice trip ...for you guys looking for a motel...there is an econologe right off 64, 5 mins from the marina...and a motel at the marina...


----------



## catman

Rattler...Thanks for the lodging info. The motel at the marina sounds good to me. I love these weekend fishing trips. SWMBO just says got enought money and have a good time. Hope some of the guys from the Balto/DC area jump in on this. Looking forward to meeting some of my southern brothers.

Catman.


----------



## HighCap56

I have a connection or two at that Day's Inn right at the marina and MAY be able to get some good rates.

You can walk to the boat from there.

I need to talk to them anyway as they want some exposure on the SallyT website, so I may "convince" them that the P&S crew is worth some substantial savings.

I'll let you know what I find out.

--------------------
Bob


----------



## Cdog

I'm interested, but being a boat novice I don't know if I have the gear. What size rod is OK? I'm sure my surf gear would be a bit much.


----------



## catman

High Cap...Here's the web for Days Inn. Looks pretty good.http://norfolk-va-hotels.leisure-planet.com/reservations/norfolk-days_inn__marina_beachfront.html

Cdog...A 6 1/2' to 7' rod is perfect for boat fishing. I use a 7' med action with a Penn 321 GT reel spooled with 30# Power Pro braid. More than likely the boat will be drifting so sinkers up to 10 oz. may be necessary. Most of the time it's a standard hi/lo rig. If he anchors metal jigs such a stingsilvers and deadly dicks up to 3 oz, work great. This is what works for me fishing from my boat for stripers.

Catman.


----------



## Axon

Catman, 
might go on this if the date is right. If I do we can rent a cabin or bungalow at fort story. they sleep 6 so we would have room for some more.


----------



## HighCap56

*Day's Inn at Willoughy Marina*

I talked to Pete this morning and a Saturday date is being chosen, along with an alternate blow date in case of crappy weather.

Day's Inn will cut us a deal, but I need to find out how many would stay there before I get a price from them.

Axon's Ft. Story idea is a deal as well for some.

So, for those of you who have not even read this thread until now who are are out of towners and need a place to stay, give me an idea of how many of you would stay at the marina.

Once I know I can talk to them about money.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Hat80

*I would be in.*

I will need to get a date first to confirm. Just need to make sure there are no conflicts with my calender as I have two charters booked already. I have two months of lost time to make up for and I'm a FHB!. ....Tightlines


----------



## catman

Mike...Ft. Story also sounds good. What do they provide? Some of those places you have to bring your own linen, ect. If so I'd rather just rent a motel room where I can walk in and walk out and have the maid make the bed.  We need a date ASAP. I'm stoked. 

Clyde...What are the dates of you other two charters? We need you there man.  If we get enough Balto/DC guys maybe we should get a cabin at Ft. Story. Yea the more I think about it, Ft. Story is the way to go. Sounds like the makings of a North/South SMACKDOWN! Thanks Mike.

Catman.


----------



## HighCap56

*Hey HAT....*

Hat...

Yes, what dates are you available?

I'll try to make one of them happen.

We want to do a Saturday.

Have not set the date yet, will likely have it concrete tomorrow.

Thanks...

Bob


----------



## cocoflea

I might be in VA beach in October if the dates match I would love to go.


----------



## poleant

Me and the wifey are in if the date works for us!


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Bob,*

I'm open every weekend but Sat. Sept. 11th, Sat. Oct. 23rd and Sat. Nov. 6th. Anything else I can work in. All us northern guys need to work out some lodging. I'm sure I can get my old room mate to split a room.  Us old men like to stick together.  Keep us updated and thanks....Hat

Hey Dawg,
I have a boat rod you can use if you need one.


----------



## Cdog

I got a Penn long beach that I could put a slosh on for bottom fishing and a 8'Tica that I use for tossing stings for spanish and blues. Will the tica work on a boat for tossing lures or is it too big?


----------



## Hat80

*The Tica will work Clay.*

I use a 8' Solaris for the same thing. ....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog

Cool, Thanks Clyde. Well, as long as its a Sat count me in.


----------



## HighCap56

*Date is Concrete - October 30th*

Saturday, October 30th has been set as the date for the P&S Striper Charter.

Capt. Pete also suggested that we keep it to a casting trip as he thinks we will have better luck than soaking bait and will be able to move around a lot more and find more stripers.

Look at your calendars folks. Let me know if you want to stay at the Day's Inn at the marina and once I get a number I will get with the owner and work out a deal.

Those who can go on that date, please raise your rod! (that sounds a little tacky..  )

______________
Bob


----------



## Kenmefish

That date is good for me. I'd like to stay at the Days Inn at the marina. Also would like Friday night and saturday night if possible. Those rooms have two double beds if anyone wants to split the price, let me know.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Cdog

I'll split a room for one night Ken, that way ya can drive us back to th hotel if I drink on th boat....


----------



## Kenmefish

Yeah Dawg I'm a pro DD, but you can walk to the motel from the marina. Some pretty good fishing under the bridge close to the motel. Caught a bunch of flounder there a couple weeks ago. One keeper.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Cdog

Kewl, I'll still split a room with ya if ya want.


----------



## Kenmefish

Good deal! See you then.


----------



## catman

ROCKTOBER 30TH works for me. Glad my old roomy can make it.

Catman.


----------



## Dixie719

Bob,

Oct. 30th works for me, plus it will give the water some time to cool down for them stripers!

I will drop a check by later this week if that is ok, or would you prefer a different payment method this time?

Take care and thanks for setting this up again!

Dixie


----------



## Axon

Nic k, The cabins/bungalows have everything including a kitchen.

*Bungalow* 
Bungalow w/eat-in kitchen or dining room; 2 bdrs & living room w/sleep sofa. No voice mail or long distance. Pets & smoking allowed. Sleeps 6

*2 Bdr Log Cabin* 
Cabin (on campground) w/2 full beds, loft, 2 twin beds, kitchen, dishes/utensils. Shower only. Living rm. w/sleep sofa. Pets & smoking allowed. Sleeps 8

$71 for the cabin and $79 for the bungalow.

Not sure how the bungalow are set up, but Jason amd me stayed at the cabin before. The loft has 2 single beds, a dbl bed in each bed room, Sofa folds out, full kitchen and a large porch. We could get 4-5 people in the cabin.

I will get the ok from the wife later today. If its ok with her I can go ahead and make the reservations in the next few days. 

Clyde: if this works out your more than welcome


----------



## Hat80

*Ok guys, I'm in.*

October 30th works for me. Before we book lodging I think we need to find out how many people will be heading down. We may need two cabins or two or three rooms or even more for everyone.

I myself would be staying from Fri. to Sun. as there would still be fishing to do in the area. ....Tightlines


----------



## Axon

The boss gave me the go ahead for this one. So once we decide how many i will book the reservations. Going to try and get that friday off from work so we can get an early start.


----------



## Axon

Oh by the way here is their link

http://www.capehenryinn.com/


----------



## catman

Mike...Looks great to me. Let's do it. Glad you can make the date Clyde.

Catman.


----------



## catman

Hey Mike, how do I get in? Web site says "Open to all service members, family members, Department of Defense civilians, retirees, Reservist and National Guard. Must have valid DoD ID card." None of that applies to me.


----------



## Hat80

*None of that applies to me either!*

If we can't come and go as we please? It's all about the motel at the marina for me. ....Tightlines


----------



## Axon

you will be my guests


----------



## Axon

Just got off the phone with they to verify. They said you will be issued a temp pass to come and go as you please. I just have to sign for the room


----------



## catman

Thanks Mike, that's cool with me. We'll just have to come up with a time and place to meet in the beginning. I'm taking a vacation day that Friday so I can meet whenever. Word of caution - Clyde says I snore like a bear. 

BTW we are talking about a two night stay aren't we? 

Catman.


----------



## Axon

yup ..2 nights friday and saturday


----------



## AL_N_VB

Hat80 said:


> October 30th works for me. Before we book lodging I think we need to find out how many people will be heading down. We may need two cabins or two or three rooms or even more for everyone.
> 
> I myself would be staying from Fri. to Sun. as there would still be fishing to do in the area. ....Tightlines


ya OFHB better be givin me a ring!Gonna try ta putcha on sum feesh!Still undecided on this trip


----------



## HighCap56

*Money - Not Yet*

Some have asked about sending the payment for the charter.

Let's wait a few weeks until we get our 25 (we can handle up to 30... more and it would be to crowded for casting) and then deal with it. 

Oct 30th is a ways off and our date won't get away to another group, so no worries.

AL - Hope you decide to go....that is if you haven't caught all the Stripers by then!  

Oh yea..... there is a "CATCH" to all this...

One of you Surf Studs has to show me how to properly use that 10ft TICA I have rotting in my garage to catch some of those Stripers from the surf (or ANYTHING for that matter.)
(the one the thief did not take).. 

I seldom get released by the missus to make productive trips where it would be used, so I use a shorter spinner most of the time.

Would like to see some of that "Sand Flea" type, Drum action with ME in the picture!  

__________
Bob


----------



## HighCap56

*Those Who Can Go So Far...*

Those who have said YES so far are:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80

-----------------------
Thats -9-

16 More Needed to make it a go.


----------



## CrawFish

Those who have said YES so far are:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
Crawfish

-----------------------
Thats -9-

15 More Needed to make it a go.


----------



## HighCap56

Teo - Glad you can come!


----------



## Cdog

HighCap, don't know if its the "proper" way, but I'll be more than happy to show ya how I cast.


----------



## Fishing_Noob

*Count me in if you still have room.*

October would be great if you guys still have room? Thx. Tony


----------



## HighCap56

Fishing_Noob said:


> October would be great if you guys still have room? Thx. Tony


Tony - You are welcome to attend.

Watch this thread and stay tuned.

Thanks,

Bob

OK - 14 more to go....


----------



## AL_N_VB

Cdog said:


> HighCap, don't know if its the "proper" way, but I'll be more than happy to show ya how I cast.


dang dog...you were launchin em to tha moon on Saturday...1st cast...and ya get a puppy...you have really gotten better....maybe I should start practicing more


----------



## Cdog

Nserch4Drum said:


> dang dog...you were launchin em to tha moon on Saturday...1st cast...and ya get a puppy...you have really gotten better....maybe I should start practicing more


Thanks for the compliment Al, anytime ya wanna fish or cast just give me a call.


----------



## mapcaster

*Put my name on the list*

Sounds like a trip to go on.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

I'm in. 
Seeing that it's Halloween weekend, I might be dressed up as a fisherman.
Hey HighCap - what's the rod limit? I'm thinking of bringing a 7' boat rod for the bigger jigs and and ml 7' rod for lite jiggin. Sally's a big girl but with 30 folks and several rods a piece plus tackle boxes and coolers, that could be a bit tight.


----------



## HighCap56

*Day's Inn Marina Rates, Plus Updated List*

Those who have said YES so far are:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
--------------------
13 down - 12 to go to make the charter happen, with a max of 30.


*Days Inn Marina - Special Room Rates for Charter* 

Days Inn at Willoughby is offering P&S their rooms (he said the "better" rooms) for $40 per night (double room) plus applicable taxes.

You will make your reservations directly with the motel and you will need to tell them it is for the Pier and Surf SallyT Charter.

YOU HAVE TO MAKE RESERVATIONS IN ADVANCE to get this rate. Likely will have to make them two weeks in advance. I will post more on that later.

-----------
Bob


----------



## HighCap56

*Lots of tackle.*



chest2head&glassy said:


> I'm in.
> Seeing that it's Halloween weekend, I might be dressed up as a fisherman.
> Hey HighCap - what's the rod limit? I'm thinking of bringing a 7' boat rod for the bigger jigs and and ml 7' rod for lite jiggin. Sally's a big girl but with 30 folks and several rods a piece plus tackle boxes and coolers, that could be a bit tight.



Could be a probem if everyone brings two rods, two boxes, and huge coolers. 

I will ask Pete and get back with you. 

I think that 50-60 rods would be a bit much as well. 

I would also like to bring a boat rod for jigging and a spinner, but you do raise a valid point.

-----------
Bob


----------



## HighCap56

Cdog said:


> HighCap, don't know if its the "proper" way, but I'll be more than happy to show ya how I cast.


Thanks Dog! I can heave a 4 oz sinker about 75 yards with it, but not sure what I can do with a rig and bait all together.

Took it down to Duck Inn side of the Inlet a while ago and was doing well with a 3 oz. Sting Silver.

That thing will wear you out after a while.

Anyway... Looks like we have casting threads elsewhere and I'll hook up with you pros later on this deal.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## rattler

*sally-t today*

went out on an MDA trip . flatties were the target...got into the blues at ft wool. the bay was 3+ rollers..pete tried his a&& off to put us on the fish  ..it just wasn't gonna happen..  good boat and great mates...got rained on, and the clouds were looking narley..just a sudgestion, the ft story is 25-30 mins, from the boat...the motel at the marina is a walk accross the lot. the econolodge is 5 mins and has a bar accross the street... pm me if anyone wants more info....RODS...take a caster, a boatrod, and an extra... the boat is slated for 60, and the trip is no more than 30..sounds like a good trip to me


----------



## Fishman

This trip sounds intresting


----------



## jjaachapa

Im in if you guys will take me. What kinda equipment do i need to bring, spinning, casting ?????
Chapa


----------



## HighCap56

*Welcome Aboard!*



jjaachapa said:


> Im in if you guys will take me. Chapa


You are welcome.....

Those who have said YES so far are:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
jjaachapa
--------------------
14 down - 11 to go to make the charter happen, with a max of 30.


----------



## Cdog

*Weird question?*

Does the price go down with 30? I like the idea of fewer people especially being my first headboat trip. Hope I don't "rock" the boat.


----------



## HighCap56

Cdog said:


> Does the price go down with 30? I like the idea of fewer people especially being my first headboat trip. Hope I don't "rock" the boat.


30 won't be crowded, and $40 makes only a modest profit for the boat at a 30 count for a full day trip.

Plus, I'll take your picture with those HUGE stripers your gonna catch and plaster them all over the net for bragging rights!


----------



## HighCap56

*The Count*

Those who have said YES so far are:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
jjaachapa
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
--------------------
17 down - 8 to go to make the charter happen, with a max of 30.


----------



## Rockstar

i'm in, i haven't read much of the thread, and really haven't heard any indepth information, but $40 for a full-day charter is very reasonable. i might be a new jack, but i'm up for landin' some big rocks with you guys. let me know. i'm ready to fill a spot.


----------



## HighCap56

*Two more spots taken....*

Stillskatin and DB77 have thrown their names in the hat for the trip.....

Need 6 more now.....


----------



## Anthony

I guess I'll take a spot as well. Too many good people for me not to go.


----------



## CrawFish

*Bob,*

A friend will join me for the trip. So that will make total of 2 for me.

Updated:

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish and Buddy (2 total)
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
jjaachapa
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
StillSkatin
DB77
Anthony

--------------------
21 down - 4 to go to make the charter happen, with a max of 30


----------



## Rockstar

can i make room for a friend?


----------



## chest2head&glassy

HighCap56 said:


> Could be a probem if everyone brings two rods, two boxes, and huge coolers.
> 
> I will ask Pete and get back with you.
> 
> I think that 50-60 rods would be a bit much as well.
> 
> I would also like to bring a boat rod for jigging and a spinner, but you do raise a valid point.
> 
> -----------
> Bob


Since we know most of the folks here, we can consolidate coolers and only bring jigging/metal tackle - no need for that tackle bag full of 8oz tongue sinkers. 
A good idea to identify your fish when you put it in a community cooler is to mark your fish using colored zip ties (Thanks SW Mag).


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*When sharing fishing coolers*

I usually put a slash mark on the same area of all fish I catch. Sometimes I cut a portion of the tailfin off. It makes ID a no brainer.

Sharing coolers is a great space saver. Makes room for the smaller food and beverage coolers that are a must on day long boat outings. As well as room for weather gear...heavier jackets and rain gear. Those items are definite must have's.


----------



## fish-on

count me in....for the boat and the room.


----------



## Axon

Fish On, when you say room do you mean the cabin with us at Ft Story?


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Mike,*

Yes, he means Fort Story. .....Tightlines


----------



## poleant

Me and the wifey are in!! We want the last two spots, if not already filled up. We don't need a room, we live in VB.


----------



## HighCap56

*Made the Quota!*

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish and Buddy (2 total)
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
jjaachapa
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
StillSkatin (2 total)
DB77
Anthony
FishOn
Poleant (2 Total)
-------------------------------
25 - Total - We made it.....


Still have 5 spots left.......

*Al! You still riding the fence?*


----------



## AL_N_VB

still undecided.....wanna feesh wit yall....but money's a lil skinny...ya saw my beater$$$$$$....since the spade trip....still got a bad taste in ma mouth


----------



## Cdog

Cmon Nsearch, I gotta have somebody show me the ropes....


----------



## Hat80

*Al, guess you need to eat PB&J for a while.*

You better get a spot now, only 5 left.  

*Hey Bob*, Did you ever talk to the capt. about rod space? Going out on a charter with one rod is kinda like going out without foul weather gear.  If you don't have it with you, your going to need it.  ....Tightlines


----------



## CrawFish

Nserch4Drum said:


> still undecided.....wanna feesh wit yall....but money's a lil skinny...ya saw my beater$$$$$$....since the spade trip....still got a bad taste in ma mouth


Hey Al, I got this one. It's the least that anyone can you to repay your hospitality of letting us staying at your place.  ... I know you wont take it, but it's just a curtesy thing. 

Besides, as Cdog said, we need you to show the ropes.


----------



## HighCap56

Hat80 said:


> *Hey Bob*, Did you ever talk to the capt. about rod space? Going out on a charter with one rod is kinda like going out without foul weather gear.  If you don't have it with you, your going to need it.  ....Tightlines


Two rods each max, and nothing over 8ft please.

Chest2Head had a good idea about sharing coolers on the boat and not taking unessasary tackle. That would make for a LOT more space for everyone.

That said.... FISH ON!


----------



## HighCap56

Nserch4Drum said:


> since the spade trip....still got a bad taste in ma mouth


Those big ole spades just didn't like you, that's all!

Heck, you could have reached in the water and grabbed one!

Least you didn't spend your time puking...


----------



## AL_N_VB

*who can I sue?*

man....my arms all swole up.....from all the twisting.....feesh on...I'll try ta net some fresh bait fer that day!


Thanxs fer the encouragement....Hat....gonna have to live wit you,since I am so broke and hungry...PB&J's...and B/L's....wanna buy an Avet reel?


----------



## chest2head&glassy

CrawFish said:


> Hey Al, I got this one. It's the least that anyone can you to repay your hospitality of letting us staying at your place.  ... I know you wont take it, but it's just a curtesy thing.
> 
> Besides, as Cdog said, we need you to show the ropes.


Yep, throw Al's name (NS4D) on the list. Crawfish, I'll help you on his trip if you don't mind.


----------



## HighCap56

Alright Al!  

4 Spots remaining.


----------



## catman

No disrespect to anyone's fishing ability but I'd like to pick my spot on the boat - right between Anthony and Hat. Maybe I'll learn something.   

Catman.


----------



## Cdog

HighCap56 said:


> Two rods each max, and nothing over 8ft please.
> 
> Chest2Head had a good idea about sharing coolers on the boat and not taking unessasary tackle. That would make for a LOT more space for everyone.
> 
> That said.... FISH ON!


OK realistically what are we talking about size wise? Schoolies or 30" fish.


----------



## Big EL

*Gotta tell ya Cdog*

Givin up a Prime Drum weekend fer Stripers  , I hope they at least run ta 40"  

><))))*>


----------



## chest2head&glassy

It's early and we'll be in the bay I assume, so we're looking at schoolies 18"-28". But I could be wrong (hopefully)  .
The big boys are still making their way down the middle part of the bay at that time.


----------



## Cdog

Big EL said:


> Givin up a Prime Drum weekend fer Stripers  , I hope they at least run ta 40"
> 
> ><))))*>


LOL I hear ya.


----------



## rattler

as long as they are leagle ...i want'em


----------



## Axon

ok 5 (Nick, Clyde, Fred. AJ and Me) total for the Cabin at Fort Story its now full, unless someone wants to sleep on the floor. If there is interest I can try and get another cabin, well address that as needed.


----------



## Hat80

*Thanks Mike!*

I got to tell you thoe. Sounds to me like Big EL and The Dawg just might try and sneek off to ramp 44 for the weekend.  I'm bringing a GrandWave a 1509 and getting the hell in the back of someones truck if they try that crap.  LOL J/K Mike.....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB

Hat80 said:


> I got to tell you thoe. Sounds to me like Big EL and The Dawg just might try and sneek off to ramp 44 for the weekend.  I'm bringing a GrandWave a 1509 and getting the hell in the back of someones truck if they try that crap.  LOL J/K Mike.....Tightlines


the beater sits six.....got a lil room in the back fer some tackle......now need the momma's permission.....geez ,was bein married this hard?....


Feesh on.....!


----------



## Kenmefish

Might be able to get a big red at SB around that time. Why not try for both, schooles on Sat. and reds on Sunday.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Hat80

*Hey Kenmefish,*

Thats the plan, I'll be there all weekend. I'm still keeping my eye on those two. ....Tightlines

*Hey Al*, give it ten more years. The first thing out of her mouth in the morn will be, don't you have someplace to go today?  Then when you get back home, the first thing you do is go make sure the toilet seat is down, not up! .....See ya soon


----------



## Cdog

Hey Clyde, ya got a seat in my truck wherever I go!


----------



## Kenmefish

If there is any room left on the boat, I have two friends that want to join us. They will just come down for one day.
I will be there for the full weekend.


Tight lines..

Ken


----------



## HighCap56

*Ken - I'll put your friends down, and if I am correct that leaves (2) spots open.*

*Hat - Dog - et al.... My 4X4 is in the crapper. Don't you guys leave me if you go after those drum. I might even help clean your truck!*

I made my wife sign a contract today ( the terms WILL NOT be specified) that I have the ENTIRE weekend to fish as and when I please!


----------



## Big EL

Nserch4Drum said:


> ....geez ,was bein married this hard?....
> Feesh on.....!


Well...............the old saying goes  

When ya git up in the mornin and the fish are bitin give her a choice....Sex or fishin  

After ya been tagether awhile she'll be helpin ya load da truck  

><))))*>


----------



## Hat80

*Roflmao!*

Boy ain't that the truth. ....Tightlines



Big EL said:


> Well...............the old saying goes
> 
> When ya git up in the mornin and the fish are bitin give her a choice....Sex or fishin
> 
> After ya been tagether awhile she'll be helpin ya load da truck
> 
> ><))))*>


----------



## catman

WOW, 25 people in less than a week. Looks llike a good crowd. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Thanks for getting this together Bob. Great job.  

Catman.


----------



## Fishendude15

Count Me In


----------



## HighCap56

Catman
Highcap56
Dixie719
Big El
Kenmefish (3 Total)
Rattler
Cdog
Axon
Hat80
FishingNoob
Crawfish and Buddy (2 total)
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
jjaachapa
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
StillSkatin (2 total)
DB77
Anthony
FishOn
Poleant (2 Total)
NSearch4Drum
Fishendude15
-------------------------------
29 ..... Going...Going.... 


*Baddog! Your going to let Fishendude15 Catch ALL your Fish? I'm holding your spot till Saturday night, then it's up for grabs*

If you did not get in the first 30, and want to be on the waiting list speak up as someone is sure to bail due to many possible reasons.

Thanks for the fast decisions from everyone. I told Flea if he came that he could be the VIP Guest...


----------



## Rockstar

me and my buddy mike definitely plan on showing. i'm stoked about getting out on the water with you guys. maybe one of you can school me on the fine art of catching big stripers.


----------



## johnnyleo11

If y'all are worried about space on the boat with all of the gear, you can leave some of the coolers at home. You can do this by bringing a pack of wire ties of different colors. Have each person remember which color they are and when that person catches that fish, loop the wire tie through the fishes gill slit and run it through the mouth. Go ahead and secure the wire tie once the bitter end is sticking out of its mouth. Makes for an easy way to dig them out of the cooler without getting too slimy and nobody can swap fish for the big fish competition.


----------



## Cdog

*I'm still in but.....*

I found out from work today that sometime between Oct.11 and Dec. 31 I am going to the west coast for two weeks. Don't know when I will know but Bob I will pay for my spot even if it falls on the 30th. Just wanted to be upfront because I plan on being there to catch the biggest striper!


----------



## mapcaster

*Cdog...*

Where on the west coast are you going to be? The stripers will be in the delta then. It's a good time for sturgeon too. I was on the Calif. North Coast all last week. Not much fishing done, but alot of diving. 

mapcaster


----------



## Cdog

I think its going to be in San Diego.


----------



## HighCap56

CDog - Don't worry about it if you can't go as I am sure we will have an alternate that will want the spot.

Just let us know as soon as possible, but NO ONE needs to worry about sending money before October 1st. We will deal with it then.

Hope you can make it, but I would go to San Diego in a heartbeat and fish there if I could.

Lots of cliffs, tide pools, nice........  

Last time I was in San Diego was 78! Bet it has really changed.


----------



## Inlander

*Is this trip full?*

Probably a day late and a dollar short, but I just moved down here and if there's room for me and my son, please let me know.

thanks


----------



## HighCap56

Inlander said:


> Probably a day late and a dollar short, but I just moved down here and if there's room for me and my son, please let me know.
> 
> thanks


Inlander I will put you on the waiting list. You and your son would be the first two on it and likely one or more might not make it for one reason or another (Like CDogs possible trip toCA).

I will PM you if a spot comes open.


----------



## catman

Just keeping it fresh. Any updates?

Catman.


----------



## Hat80

*Yeah Bob,*

When do you need some $$$$? If you answer this post on the boating board I'll make it sticky so it stays ontop. ....Tightlines


----------



## HighCap56

Hat80 said:


> When do you need some $$$$? If you answer this post on the boating board I'll make it sticky so it stays ontop. ....Tightlines


Thanks Clyde! 

I'll start collecting in a few more days, after the weekend. I'll post here at that time and also on the BB for those who are going.


----------



## HighCap56

*Send your check ...*

OK - Time to get your payments in. I'll post this on the Boating board as well so that Hat can leave it as a sticky!  

Send your check to the office please:

Payable to: R. Bryant

Send to: RXROM, LLC
123 S. First Colonial Rd.
Suite 101
Virginia Beach, VA 23454

Amount $40

I need to get these in the next 7 days max please, so make yourself a note to pop it in the mail.

Those that know me are welcome to drop it by the house as well, just let me know you are coming first.

Thanks!


----------



## Rockstar

would you take cash or money orders?

and one more thing, do you know if he's running night trips before the 30th?


----------



## HighCap56

*Money Orders and Cash*

Money Orders are fine. Cash is fine if you HAND it to me. Don't mail cash, please, and if you intend to pay with cash. please get it to me within the same 7 day time frame.

SallyT started doing 5-9 night trips on the 4th and will everyday with weather and passenger load permitting.


----------



## Fishing_Noob

Bob, will you please add Fishing_Noob's friend to the waiting list. I'll send payment tomorrow after I get some money order. Thanks for setting this trip up. Sound like we going to have a blast.


----------



## Rockstar

i'll be sending the payment for me and my friend this afternoon or tommorow. see you guys out there. good luck in the mean time.


----------



## HighCap56

*You have a spot.*



Fishing_Noob said:


> Bob, will you please add Fishing_Noob's friend to the waiting list.


Rattler had to drop out, so your friend is in.

I have you down for 2 spots now.


----------



## Fishing_Noob

Thank you. Again, will send payment tomorrow to lock slots.

Tony


----------



## HighCap56

*Important*

To all .... Here is the updated passenger list and payment status.

Time truly is of the essence in getting the rest of your payments. I need them no later than 1 week from today, please...

If you have paid and are shown as unpaid, PM me.

IF anyone on the unpaid list has had "Charter Remorse" and wants to bow out.. speak now so someone else can go in your place.

Thanks!

I have the following people as going and have paid:

Catman - Paid
Highcap56 - Paid
Dixie719 - Paid
Axon - Paid
FishingNoob (2 Total) - Paid
Poleant (2 Total) - Paid
NSearch4Drum - Paid
Fishendude15 - Will pick up payment at LH

Following Have Committed to Trip but no payment received yet.

Baddog (Daniel)
Inlander (2 Total)
Big El
Kenmefish (3 Total)
Cdog (If not going to San Diego)
Crawfish
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
StillSkatin (2 total)
DB77
Anthony
FishOn
Hat80


----------



## RACN35

Hey Bob Good Meeting You The Other Nite On The Sally T - When Is This Trip I May Go On The Alldayer If Theres Still Room- 307 Are Going Back On The 30th Trip That Nite - Is Y'alls The Same Day During The Day ? Mail Me Will Ya - Jamie


----------



## Suavea

I would like to go if there is room. [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Cdog

Sorry Bob,I'm gonna have to back out. My spots open.


----------



## HighCap56

*Updated List*

Catman - Paid
Highcap56 - Paid
Dixie719 - Paid
Axon - Paid
FishingNoob (2 Total) - Paid
Poleant (2 Total) - Paid
NSearch4Drum - Paid
Inlander (2 Total) - Paid
Crawfish - Paid
Mapcaster - Paid
FishOn - Paid
Hat80 - Paid
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total) - Paid
Fishendude15 - Will pick up payment at LH

Following Have Committed to Trip but no payment received yet.

Baddog (Daniel)
Big El
Kenmefish (3 Total)
StillSkatin (2 total)
Anthony

List Updated 10/21
------------------------------------------

Got a few open spots. If you want one PM me, but please decide quickly as we are nearly out of time.

Racn... this trip is on the 30th...same day as Fish307's... PM if you want a spot.

Suavea - PM me...

Thanks!


----------



## chest2head&glassy

Bob,
Sent you a PM - gonna be out of town that weekend.


----------



## Rockstar

i'm still in, just need to get together with my friend so we can shoot a money order that way. i'll try and hurry it up, just been real busy lately.


----------



## NTKG

bob i wish i could go man!!! its too bad its opening day of muzzleloader and me and my roomate go out every year... damn good luck to ya guys tho....


neil


----------



## Fish4Food

*Sent the payment today*

Bob,

I sent the payment off today for me and my sons. Also sent ya a PM to confirm. Sorry for the delay. Had to do some switching to make sure I was off that weekend. Thanks.

Derek


----------



## Inlander

*Now what do I need for this trip?*

I think I'm OK in the rod department. But I'm spooled with 10-15 lb. Will I need heavier?
Also what weight sinkers? And type?
What size and style of hooks?
Should I tie up some rigs?
And jigs...what should I buy?

Just moved here from Cleveland. I don't think my walleye-steelhead-smallmouth tackle is gonna help me much.


----------



## HighCap56

Inlander said:


> I think I'm OK in the rod department. But I'm spooled with 10-15 lb. Will I need heavier?
> Also what weight sinkers? And type?
> What size and style of hooks?
> Should I tie up some rigs?
> And jigs...what should I buy?
> 
> Just moved here from Cleveland. I don't think my walleye-steelhead-smallmouth tackle is gonna help me much.


My opinion ... from my big YEAR of experience...

10-15 should be ok, unless you nick it on the bridge pilings, even then 20 could break off if you got a fish on.

For soaking bait, get a 4-7/0 circle hook with a fishfinder rig. You can even rig up in advance, but you don't need to tie anything or have multiple rigs ready. Simple FF is a snap (Thanks NSerch for the lesson on that!)

Sinkers? Depends on the current. The other night it took 6 oz to hold bottom by the bridge-tunnel. Some days it only takes 2-4 oz.

Buy some soft body Storm Shads (or imitation Storms) 4 Inch for tossing.

Might want to get a Bomber Salt A crank bait or two as well.

(My Bass fishing stuff is gathering dust too.. but with these fish, I don't care!  )

Now... someone please add something cause I still don't really know sheeeyattttt about Saltwater fishing, but I HAVE learned a LOT thanks to several people here (NSerch/Chest2Head/CDog/Flea/Dixie/DB77/Baddog/Fishendude/BigEl and others..)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## AL_N_VB

I'M bringin 2 set- ups.1 spinnin rod(braid),and 1 trollin rod(20 lbs test/mono).The spinnin rod is ta cast at schoolin fish,and structure,with the lure of choice.

The trollin rod will be connected to a 3-way...depending on the current and conditions,one of the swivels will have a sinker,or cannonball buck tail,and the the other swivel will have either a live spot or bunker.If I don't score on live bait,I will prolly tie a spoon,a Bomber Long "A" or storm to the end.

This is my set up....I hope ta have pole in one hand and a cold one in the other.....I will be the one makin fun of Hat80


----------



## Hat80

*You go for it Al, LOL*

Anything you want, just as long as your there to pickup the check Sat night.  After we eat, it's curtains for you pal! 







....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB

Hat80 said:


> Anything you want, just as long as your there to pickup the check Sat night.  After we eat, it's curtains for you pal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Tightlines



Don't bet the "monkey" or farm,just yet.......Don't think I'm gonna get the skunk nor the smallest fish.....if my buddy with the scuba gear comes thru......I might take my spouse out,with us.....cause some one's eatin fer free...Yall sharpen yer hooks....cause now im gunnin on the biggun......gonna name her Clyde


----------



## HighCap56

*Da list and open spots...*

Catman - Paid
Highcap56 - Paid
Dixie719 - Paid
Axon - Paid
FishingNoob (2 Total) - Paid
Poleant (2 Total) - Paid
NSearch4Drum - Paid
Inlander (2 Total) - Paid
Crawfish - Paid
Mapcaster - Paid
FishOn - Paid
Hat80 - Paid
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total) - Paid
Fishendude15 - Will pick up payment at LH
Big El - Paid
Anthony - Paid


Got 5 open spots. Trip closes Wed night.

If you want one don't drag your feet.

PM me.


----------



## CrawFish

*Common folks!!*

come and join the party. It's alway fun when the group of P&Sers get together. 

Cdog, I didin't see you name on the list, what's up? 

Out of towners: what's the deal with Sat. night or Sunday morning after the trip? Where's everyone gona be fishing?


----------



## AL_N_VB

CrawFish said:


> Out of towners: what's the deal with Sat. night or Sunday morning after the trip? Where's everyone gona be fishing?



believe Clyde's treatin @ Capt George's after the fishin trip.,so I am plannin on takin the misses and lil one out ta dinner....If it's a SWS wind,on Sunday,gonna make The Walk @ GV


----------



## CrawFish

Nserch4Drum said:


> believe Clyde's treatin @ Capt George's after the fishin trip.,so I am plannin on takin the misses and lil one out ta dinner....


Cool!! I'll be there. Nothing wrong with free food.  

Dang Clyde, you must have a deep pocket to treat this party.


----------



## Big EL

HighCap56 said:


> Capt. Pete also suggested that we keep it to a casting trip as he thinks we will have better luck than soaking bait and will be able to move around a lot more and find more stripers._____________
> Bob


Bob Has a decision been made??

Will be casting or soaking or both???

inquiring minds want to know  

><))))*>


----------



## Cdog

Crawfish, something came up that I gotta take care of. I might be around Sunday,if so I'll try to get up with yall locally.


----------



## HighCap56

Big EL said:


> Bob Has a decision been made??
> 
> Will be casting or soaking or both???
> 
> inquiring minds want to know
> 
> ><))))*>


Both.. We can do some bottom fishing and casting as well. 

If Stripers are slow, Pete indicated we could also do a little Togging.. He has caught some good size Togs the past week.


----------



## Axon

AWESOME....thats what I wanted to here. Tog are turning on pretty good up, hopefully it will be the same in VA


----------



## Hat80

*That is good news!*

I hope we all limit out on both.  What baits will the boat supply Bob? See most of you on Sat but we'll be in VB on Fri. afternoon. ....Tightlines


----------



## HighCap56

Likely they will have some Killies and Squid, but no Fiddlers or Clams.

My suggestion is to bring your bait of choice. 

I have to go see him tomorrow and will post again about bait after I talk to him. Should not be too late.


----------



## HighCap56

*Friday Night*

How many of you are coming in Friday night?


----------



## Axon

Team Warrior(Anthony, Hat80, FishOn, Axon) will be there about 3pm friday


----------



## Dixie719

*Weather Report*

High up to 78 with winds out of the SW from 7-17 during the day (picking up gradually during the day)!

High Tide at CBBT is 10:17am!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Axon said:


> Team Warrior(Anthony, Hat80, FishOn, Axon) will be there about 3pm friday


thanxs fer the warning!Hid yer women and children.......the Yankee's are com'in......    

Gimme me a ring when ya get yer stuff 2gether....


----------



## Inlander

*When should we be at the dock?*

And what's the best way to get there from the Peninsula? I'll be coming down 64, and the boat is at Lynnhaven Inlet, right?


----------



## Axon

http://www.sallytfishing.com/virginia-beach-headboat.htm


----------



## Axon

Nserch4Drum said:


> thanxs fer the warning!Hid yer women and children.......the Yankee's are com'in......
> 2gether....


The children are safe, now the women


----------



## HighCap56

*Limiting Out*

Don't wanna "queer" the fishing, but just talked to Pete and ALL his passengers today have nearly limited out on Striper AND he is catching tog on the bottom while they are slaying stripers with bucktails.

FYI - He has PLENTY of clams (says stripers are hitting on them to) AND a BUSHELL of Green Crabs.

Dixie suggested Oceans East for Crabs, but Pete says they don't have them.. Might call anyway..

I will see everyone who has paid in the morning.

If you have not paid (or made arrangements to get the money to me today) then we'll try it again next time as I settle up with the Captain this afternoon and cannot afford a loss.

FISHENDUDE15 - THIS DOES NOT APPLY TO YOU! I know you don't have a car and can get it to me at the boat.

Oh... we WILL have a "little" pot for fun.... Also, isn't Hat buying everyone dinner at Capt. Georges???


----------



## AL_N_VB

whoowdy..............whooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sharpen yer hooks.....we's goin feeshin 2morrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie719

*a "little" pot..*

Bob,

I don't smoke that stuff for fun, it give me the munchies! (  JK..)

Catch yall in the morning, I just stocked up...!

Dixie


----------



## johnnyleo11

I think he means a little kitty for big fish and most fish contest.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Dixie719 said:


> Bob,
> 
> I don't smoke that stuff for fun, it give me the munchies! (  JK..)
> 
> Catch yall in the morning, I just stocked up...!
> 
> Dixie


Hey...R......who woulda thunk....since Clyde's on board?


----------



## mapcaster

*Heading North.....*

Leaving work now and driving up later this evening. See everyone in the morning. 

Michael


----------



## AL_N_VB

*hide yer halloween candy,*

The Northern crew has arrived...they are @ Ft Eustis,chasin asian waitress' around....well actually eatin at a Thai restraunt.Gonna meet up with them later......may toss some lures @ the Lesner.....those that are not going on the Charter...I am chargin $5.00 to meet and greet the infamous Hat80!!!!!    be afraid....be very afraid


----------



## Inlander

*Time of departure?*

Early on it was 8. Is it still?
Apologies if I missed it.


----------



## AL_N_VB

*just talked ta Highcap*

they will have green and blue crabs onboard.....$5.00 a doz....those that can't find bait....no worries...Capt Pete,bought it all   .

Gonna try to net some live ones and put em in Axon's live well cooler,2morrow


----------



## the rhondel

ns4d...I saw that post but I wasn't sayin what I was thinkin.Good thing Clyde was on his way and didnt see it.He might of broken the speed limit gettin here.......awwwhhh ,he has his meds anyway  ......the R


----------



## AL_N_VB

Inlander said:


> And what's the best way to get there from the Peninsula? I'll be coming down 64, and the boat is at Lynnhaven Inlet, right?



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The Sally "T" has moved....she's @ Willoby....exit 272.......Fishermen's Wharf!


----------



## the rhondel

Fisherman wharf aint there anymore boys...the R


----------



## AL_N_VB

the rhondel said:


> ns4d...I saw that post but I wasn't sayin what I was thinkin.Good thing Clyde was on his way and didnt see it.He might of broken the speed limit gettin here.......awwwhhh ,he has his meds anyway  ......the R


We'll keep him behaved....let's what he 's got is prescribed  


R.....ya gonna join us @ Capt George's,Saturday nite....be fun you an Clyde reminicin' of the ole'time.....may even take a picture and frame it


----------



## the rhondel

Iffn I aint headin south for a quickie like Cdogs plannin then I'll be more north at an obligatory function....... (Georges isnt there anymore).....the R


----------



## HighCap56

*Directions*

Boat is at Willoughby Marina. Take 272 right before the tunnel for those headed from VA Beach. Hang a right at flashing Yellow Light (13th View) .. Left at Day's Inn... Boat is on the left, park right in front of the boat.

Boat leaves at 8:00 AM ... Don't get there earlier than 7:30 AM .. IF you do, Don't get on the boat till I get there please as I gotta count heads.

POT?    I ain't got no pot....  

NSearch - I'll be back in circulation around 10:00 tonight .. Let me know where you and that bunch of Maryland Slugs are hanging out.


----------



## HighCap56

Got a photo - my cam is hosed, but I borrowed one and took a photo of some VERY FAT TOGS and some dink stripers.. Will post it later.

They are there ... Word is WHITE JIGS .. 1oz to 1 1/2 oz.

Will post the photo later if I get time, but I saw em.... Couple went 5 and 7 lbs.....

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm Toggggggggg.....


----------



## HighCap56

*Proof*

Todays catch for the Captain and Crew(Everyone else had left.....)


----------



## Dixie719

"Salivating"...

Gonna be hard to sleep tonight with them in my dreams!


----------



## Rockstar

too bad i couldn't make it out there, glad to see you guys hooked up though. instead, me and a friend went out of Lynnhaven on the night trip. i managed a 22" and a 27" on bunker colored storm and a white/white bucktail. my buddy managed 2 nice ones, and everyone else on the boat went home with there limit...i think they even filled up for the other boat too. it was a great night of fishing, the weather was great and it was real fishy. haven't had that much fun fishing in awhile.


----------



## HighCap56

*Thread is closed...*

Results are in .. see new thread....

Time for this one to die.....

Thanks to all who came and honored their committments to the trip.


----------

